# Code D = Gennaker + Spinnaker



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Have you heard about Code D?

Code sails are the generic name given to the front big sails used by solo racing sailors (and not only) on their boats. You have certainly noted that the front sails on an Open60 are used with small furling devices. Those are codes sails (used always with a furler). You have them from 0 to 5.

On my last boat I had a code 0 that is the one that permits you to go more close to the wind (and less downwind).

Delta voiles, a French loft had come with a new sail that is converting a lot of cruisers. It is a sail that can be carried further downwind, even completely downwind with a spy pole.

Soner or later I will have probably one. I am convinced too

take a look:

Articles et docs | code-d

Le Code D | code-d

http://www.code-d.fr/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/code-D-bateaux-aout-2010.pdf

http://www.code-d.fr/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/code-D-voiles-mag-juillet-2010.pdf











*Somebody is using it already?
*

.....


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Whats old is once again new 

I have a Hildamatic Drifter from 1978 that would work on one of the new furlers


----------



## jacobno (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello.

Personally I would rather choose a code 0 on a furler and a asymetrical spinnaker that would cover more wind angles.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Nothing new here.... move it along...


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I would like to second that, there is nothing to talk about on this topic...


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

actually there is. Code 0 is a sail from a French loft it would not make much sense to import one to US but Doyle has made a clone so you can get one there:

Doyle Sailmakers: Utility Power Sail

Regards

Paulo


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I have used a Quantum Code 0.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

jackdale said:


> I have used a Quantum Code 0.


Sorry Jack, I messed up. I mean to say code D, not code 0 (I had a code 0 also). Code 0 is very different from this sail.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Sounds good to me.

Tell me ... is there any reason an assy could not be used on a furler ? I'm pleading complete ignorance here but I'd love to get the damn thing permanently out on deck.

*Jacobno*
I see your point but sail stowage , particularly on a cruising boat is a pain. Anything to reduce the number of sails cluttering up below deck is good for me.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

tdw said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> Tell me ... is there any reason an assy could not be used on a furler ? I'm pleading complete ignorance here but I'd love to get the damn thing permanently out on deck.


Yes it is possible. Check this out. I know of one person to have installed one and that was at the end of this last season. It sounds very interesting to me for short-handed cruising.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

dhays said:


> Yes it is possible. Check this out. I know of one person to have installed one and that was at the end of this last season. It sounds very interesting to me for short-handed cruising.


Goodo ... the ease of gybing the thing has got to be a big plus for us plodders with only a couple on board.

Shame its so close to the holidays, no time to get it done before we take off.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I have had issues with the Code 0 hour-glassing as it it furled. In very light airs this has resolved itself, in heavier winds it was just nasty.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

jackdale said:


> I have had issues with the Code 0 hour-glassing as it it furled. In very light airs this has resolved itself, in heavier winds it was just nasty.


urrkkk .... plus 15 or just plus 10 ?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Jack, I don't understand what you mean by hour-glassing, but the only trouble I had with the Code 0 was that I could not have it permanently set I mean in the furler. with winds over 20K I would have to take it down (already furled) and I just tie it along the side of the boat. 

The problem was that with the wind force the very thin fabric was pulled out and even without unfurl it got more tight and that means that some considerable part of the geenaker come out and start flapping on the wind.

The other problem was not really a problem but a limitation of that sail. It is not really a downwind sail. It cannot take more than 15K wind. When I started to have fun downwind I had to put it down, afraid that it blow away.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

PCP said:


> Code 0 is very different from this sail.
> Paulo


ok, I'll bite. How is this different than a Code 0 that is typically flown from a wire or spectra/dyneema luff? Because it has a slightly wider TWA use? I'm not seeing how this is new or exciting. It's a code 0 that doesn't point as well, and is made from nylon. So you can't point as high as a true code 0, which most people don't have, and it doesn't run as well as an asym kite.

Is it just handling the sail that's the selling point? Why not just buy a reaching headsail? I guess it's nice for cruising boats. I never thought an asym was that hard to handle.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

tdw said:


> urrkkk .... plus 15 or just plus 10 ?


Maybe about 12


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

PCP said:


> Jack, I don't understand what you mean by hour-glassing, but the only trouble I had with the Code 0 was that I could not have it permanently set I mean in the furler. with winds over 20K I would have to take it down (already furled) and I just tie it along the side of the boat.


Paulo the top and bottom of the sail stayed filled while the centre section furled, giving an hourglass shape. The centre section was so tight we had to bring the whole thing down to fix it. That was under 15 knots - close reaching.



> The other problem was not really a problem but a limitation of that sail. It is not really a downwind sail. It cannot take more than 15K wind. When I started to have fun downwind I had to put it down, afraid that it blow away.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


Beam reach to broad wind I had a gennaker. The gennaker was a flat cut and would also close reach maybe 60 degree off the wind.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

So question .... if a cruising boat is only going to have one light wind reaching/running headsail ... which is it to be ? I don't care that much about DDW, i find it too stressful, so I usually drop off a few degrees.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

tdw said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> Tell me ... is there any reason an assy could not be used on a furler ? I'm pleading complete ignorance here but I'd love to get the damn thing permanently out on deck.
> 
> ...


Yes it can but the sail has to be modified. The luff has to be much stronger.

This sail is precisely about that, about to have less sails. To sail fast in light winds against the wind you need a geenaker, to run you need a Spinaker or an asymetric spinnaker.

With this new kind of sails you can have the two in one and even have it on an easily deployable furler.

As Doyle says: *The Utility Power Sail, UPS, gives cruising sailors the speed and power of a traditional spinnaker and the ability to sail at wind angles as close as 35 degrees.*

Of course they are exaggerating a bit, it would not be as efficient as a Code 0 upwind neither as efficient as a spinnaker downwind, but the difference would not be much, in what regards a cruiser's perspective. In fact you will have a sail that can do both things relatively well.

I have sailed many years with a Code 0 and it is an incredible sail upwind till 120/130º tw but I could not run. This sail permits both things and will not collapse like a spinnaker when too near the wind.

I have heard people saying very good things about Code D (Delta voile) and if what they say on the Doyle site by its costumers deserve some credibility, it seems that it is also the case there.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

tdw said:


> So question .... if a cruising boat is only going to have one light wind reaching/running headsail ... which is it to be ? I don't care that much about DDW, i find it too stressful, so I usually drop off a few degrees.


I would suggest a fairly flat cut gennaker with a slightly shorter luff that can be hardened down to the pulpit. That should cover you from about 60 degrees apparent to about 135 / 150 apparent. You could run with it in flat water, if desired.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Probably it would work to some extent but today companies like Doyle invest big money in computerized study of sail performance and I am quite sure that a properly designed sail would be much more efficient. A flat cut geenaker as you are talking about is much a code 0 and that is a bit like a huge genoa.

It simply does not have a proper shape of a true downwind sail made to run.

this one is not flat like a code 0






In fact I think that a code 0 would make more sense if you only have a small head sail but if you have a big genoa (and a small head sail on a removable stay sail) than one of those will make a lot more sense with its added downwind capacity. Of course it will depends on the boat and how much sail the boat needs in light wind, I am thinking in terms of light boats with a very good performance in light winds.

Regards

Paulo


----------

